# Senior Food



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie will be 8 at the end of the month. (I can't believe it!!!) Anyway -- should I put her on Senior Food now???


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Not unless you need her to drop weight.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie will be 9 in December, there's no way I can feed him anything other that what I'm feeding the others! he scarfs up his dinner then goes to help any of his siblings that need help......:blink::innocent:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

She isn't overweight is she? I think senior food is only reduced calorie and might add useless amounts of glucosomine which is useless in any amount...in my experience. My senior, Ru is skinny as can be...I feed her the same food as the kids, but I moisten it.

I am editing to add that I don't think 8 is senior anyway.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Snuggles our Yorkie is 13 and is doing great on Adult food. Chrissy is almost five and eats the same as Snuggles.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you. No -- all 3 are in PERFECT weight. I'm especially careful about Lacie's weight because of her Grade 1 LPs. Secret is still on adult food. I tried her on Sr. but couldn't keep weight on her -- even though she eats it like a little piggie.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok so I've talked to many dog food manufacturers at shows. Honestly, IMO, the whole 'life stage' food is a marketing ploy...a gimmick. In fact if you compare calories, fat, etc with some all life stage food you would find that some of the weight control and senior food is actually higher in calories and fat. It's best to stay with an all life stage food you can rotate protein sources with. And it's best to stay with an all life stage food that has the correct protein amount for your breed and activity level. For our beloved Malts, its a lower to moderate protein amount...again IMO. 

Lynn, if you want to know my own personal recommendations on what to do for seniors, just PM me. I'll let you know what I'm doing for my Zoe who will be 9 this Jan. I have a customer with a 12 year old Belgian Tervuren who was getting pretty arthritic and not wanting to eat. She ran all the tests and screens and her vet said that perhaps her sense of taste/smell was going as they often do in seniors and that's why it's harder to get them to eat sometimes. I suggested a few things and she's actually playing again and acting like she did as a young dog. Her vet asked her what she put her on and she was impressed and told her she was going to suggest something similar but really liked the products I have better then anything else she's seen.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Lynn please share whatever you decide. I have recently been going back and forth about changing Sassy's food. It is just so hard to find a food for less active dogs that isn't too high in calories, protein, fat, etc.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Jonathan was always on the thrifty side with weight. He at adult food his whole 14 years. Soda is 7 and he eats adult food (unless he really porks and then senior). I don't plan to change if it is working.


----------

